# Things to do in Chapala



## hando4949 (Jun 22, 2009)

Have arrived in Chapala for a few months, what is there to do and see, 
what local festivals ect are going on.
Thanks 
Aussie


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The malecon is Chapala's main attraction, especially on weekends. There are tennis & volleyball courts at Parque Cristiania and artisans along the waterfront park. Pick up the Guadalajara Reporter for notices of local events in Ajijic and Chapala. Monday was Dia de la Revolucion but it will be celebrated on Friday; I expect there will be a parade, cohetes, etc. There may be other activities through the weekend. You can also check the local tourist office and the palacio municipal information desk.


----------



## lu4mex (Nov 20, 2009)

hando4949 said:


> Have arrived in Chapala for a few months, what is there to do and see,
> what local festivals ect are going on.
> Thanks
> Aussie


So how do you like Chapala and surrounding areas? I hope to move down there in a year as a retiree. Can you keep me posted on how it is going?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome, Lu4Mex.
Chapala and the entire north shore of Lake Chapala continue to be vibrant, colorful and friendly places to live. The easy proximity to the world class city, Guadalajara, makes it even better. Of course, the weather is fantastic.


----------

